# Base prices at different fullfillment sites



## Wynpotter (Jul 19, 2011)

I have been looking at different sites like Redbubble,Cafepress,Zazzle and others and noticing the base prices that any profit has to be added to. Most range in base from $16.95 for a value shirt to $19.95 for a basic 6 oz white.
Now I'm not all that well versed on the prices that customers pay for custom T's so I'd like ask what do the folks here try to price there work at these sites and what do customers feel comfortable paying. 
I see prices for T's in different site range from $19.95 to $35 but not knowing the % markup it's hard to understand if any of this is profitable.
Thanks Wyndham


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

We can't speak for them, but you can't really expect to get single digits price for a one off could you from them.


----------



## Wynpotter (Jul 19, 2011)

WholesalePrint said:


> We can't speak for them, but you can't really expect to get single digits price for a one off could you from them.


If it were one off's in the retail POV I would agree but the artist has an investment in the design and by being part of the their biz of selling model to a retail market, there should be some room for the artist to make a profit as well BUT...
I'm looking at what a customer will pay for that custom shirt and maybe I'm out of line with that base price + a markup, for the artist maybe5-8 per cent. Maybe my POV is not part of what people are spending for these shirts. That's the real question I was trying to get to. I know the stock answer is "What the Market will bare/bear"  but if I as a newbi here don't know what the general market for a "Zazzel" type product is, I may not see the potential that's there. On the other hand if my instincts are correct and feel that there is nothing left for me then I've wasted my time chasing a market that 's not there and maybe an Etsy model is better.
Thanks for the replies,more ideas welcomed. Wyndham


----------



## tlpe548b (Jul 14, 2011)

I had the same issue when i started looking into making shirts. Those sites don't offer the artist much profit at all.

You could learn the trade yourself, get into screen printing, make your own shirts and try to sell em. (which is what i did/am doing)

You could go to a local printer, you have to spend some cash, and hope your ideas are good enough to sell.

You could submit your designs to sites like threadless, teefury, hope they accept them. There are variety of sites they accept artist work, most of them will pay $1-2 royalty per shirt sold. Or offer to buy your design outright.

Depends on what you want to do, but the third option is best for most people because they take all the risk, you get your work printed and prolly a couple of free shirts. Then if you are super successful you can move to step 2, then if you have a following and know people love your stuff you could move to step 1.


----------



## Walk&TalkTshirts (Sep 25, 2009)

Contact us, we will help you on all of your needs.

Thanks


----------

